# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Eko Platform, digital stethoscope + smartphone application, Eko Devices Inc., Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Eko Devices Inc.

Home page - ekohealth.com/platform

----------


## Airicist

Connor Landgraf demonstrates his new product from Eko Devices 

Published on Feb 7, 2014




> Connor Landgraf, CEO of Eko Devices and former ASUC president, discusses the capabilities of his new product.

----------


## Airicist

Demonstrating Eko AI for AFib & heart murmur screening - Eko

Jan 27, 2020




> Eko brings together advanced stethoscopes, patient and provider software, and AI-powered analysis—elevating the way we detect and monitor cardiovascular disease. Through this unified platform, our mission is to help clinicians drive the next evolution in cardiac care.

----------


## Airicist

How Artificial Intelligence can help advance cardiovascular care - Eko AI

Feb 5, 2020




> Eko brings together advanced stethoscopes, patient and provider software, and AI-powered analysis—elevating the way we detect and monitor cardiac disease in our communities. Through this unified platform, our mission is to help clinicians drive the next evolution in cardiac care.

----------

